# About to go on TRT but want to do something like a short and mild blast to get quick results



## TheGenuineArt (Nov 19, 2012)

*About to go on TRT but want to do something like a short and mild blast to get quick results*

I am going on TRT in the next few weeks and was curious what anyone would recommend to get my strength and size back up to an appreciable level in a short period of time with a mild blast. I am normally a 430 pound bencher at around 210-215 pounds. Lately as my energy levels have continued to drop and motivation has fallen due to a number of stressors in my life as well as low testosterone my lifting strength has gone down to maybe a 375-390 bench. I'm sure the TRT will be a typical 100-200 mg a week protocol with something like cypionate. 

I was wondering what you guys recommend to use short term for about 4-6 weeks to really kick in the TRT and quickly gain back some of my strength and energy before having to wait for the long ester effects to gradually develop. I was thinking 4 weeks of test prop at about 50-100 mg every other day would be effective. Additionally I am tempted to use something else like 4 weeks of 50 mg a day Tbol as well in conjunction with the prop just to get things moving again with a little extra fun...I figure a short run of one of the lesser toxic orals compared to dbol and Adrol should not be too much of a health hazard my liver could not normalize rather quickly after cessation. What do you guys think? Should I blast for 4 weeks or wait until I have gotten some benefits from the TRT for at least 6 months then blast, or not blast at all?


----------



## PFM (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: About to go on TRT but want to do something like a short and mild blast to get quick result*

Orals are fastest. Dbol or Drol for BIG things or Var for milder results.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: About to go on TRT but want to do something like a short and mild blast to get quick result*

Agree with PFM. Another option is some test no ester or test suspension and just use it as a pre workout at 50mg.  If you lift 5 days a week or more, then just use on big lift days like with deads, squats and bench.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: About to go on TRT but want to do something like a short and mild blast to get quick result*

Love test suspension pre-workout.


----------

